# Horse trailer rental needed Cornelius, OR-Milwaukie/Gladstone, OR



## Conall97 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi, my name is Hannah and I am getting a horse. I need someone to let me rent their horse trailer the 22nd of October or a day or two afterwards (preferably the 22nd) I am getting the horse from Cornelius, OR and taking the horse to the Gladstone/Milwaukie area. I WILL clean the trailer afterwards and I am willing to pay a reasonable amount. Email me at [email protected], or TEXT ONLY 97one-two18-013five


----------

